# Foreign languages most often heard where you live



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Which non-native languages are most commonly spoken in your city or town?

In St Louis, MO, they would be Bosnian, Spanish, and Vietnamese.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

For San Francisco, what I hear most personally:

Spanish, Chinese (mostly Cantonese I think), Tagalog, Russian, Vietnamese, Japanese, Korean, Arabic, Hindi, French (thanks to the tourists). There's more, but I hear these usually a few times a week at least. 

Spanish and Chinese would probably be the only two I hear every day, throughout the day, without fail.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does English count for HK?

Anyway, other than English, I hear alot of Tagalog and other Philippine dialects


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

English, Swedish, Arabic, Norwegian, Polish, Spanish, Chinese, Turkish...


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Here it's definitively turkish...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Polish, Bengali, Hindustani, Spanish and a Nigerian language (one of many) in my area.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

A lot of Chinese (mostly Mandarin around here, Cantonese up the highway), Korean (friends), Punjabi, and there are actually a group of Peruvians at my school who do the Spanish thing.

But on a daily basis, Mandarin and Korean, hands down.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Casalpusterlengo: Arab, romanian, bengali...oh and italian.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

For Orlando I would have to say Spanish, Portuguese and Arabic.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Chinese and Arabic tied without a doubt, I hear them every single day. And then English, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and of course a lot of African dialects.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Turkish and Arabian i guess.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Spanish all the time XD.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Where i live: Spanish (native language), Armenian, Arabic, Korean, Japanese, Tagalog, Vietnamese, Chinese, Hindi (some people mistake my racial identity) and French ( I speak it with random people I meet)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Good said:


> Chinese and Arabic tied without a doubt, I hear them every single day. And then English, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and of course a lot of African dialects.


Don't forget Japanese.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

In Colombia, without a doubt it's English. I've also met a lot of people who speak German, Japanese and French.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

In Miami its Spanish, Creole, Portugese, French, and Russian. But Spanish is way on the top of that list down here.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Arabic, and some african languages (Wolof, I don't know...?). I hear them everyday, in my block, in my street, in the bus.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Far and away, Spanish and Vietnamese.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

In Toronto: Cantonese, Mandarin and occasionally Korean.

In Markham, Ontario it is something like 65% Cantonese 30% Mandarin and 5% English.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

In the street, Arabic and some African languages.
At work, English and German. Sometimes Dutch as well.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Skybean said:


> In Toronto: Cantonese, Mandarin and occasionally Korean.


I take it thats what you hear? Because there are only 40,000 people who's first language is Korean. The most spoken non-English (1st, obviously) and French (12th) languages in Toronto CMA are:

1. Cantonese
2. Mandarin 
3. Italian
4. Portuguese
5. Punjabi
6. Spanish
7. Polish
8. Tagalog 
9. Tamil
10. Urdu


But the languages I seem to hear most (on the streets, family not included) would be Tagalog, Hebrew, Spanish, Mandarin, and Cantonese. Basically a reflection on where I live and places that I frequent in the city.


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

In my city (northern Spain)... Arabic, Romanian, Polish and Portuguese.


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

Where I live in San Francisco, I listen to Spanish, Mandarin, Russian and Hebrew. In street day-to-day I must say Mandarin and Russian.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

here in Costa Rica... english... lots of United States citizens...


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Chinese in most of the area, but some pockets have a large Spanish presence. Of course it's still at least 70% English everywhere, as Boston actually doesn't have many minorities as a percentage compared to other cities.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Of the non-European languages, it's Chinese, Vietnamese, and probably Korean. But this area had an influx of German immigration 100 years ago, so it's hard to say.


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

In Dutch speaking Belgium:

(nearly) every day:
-English
-French
-Turkish

regularly:
-Spanish
-German
-Arabian

I have to confess that I can't distinguish between a lot of non-european languages, so there's a large "others" category. The language I hear most (apart from Dutch obviously) is "International English" used by people who don't know each others language and choose to communicate in English.


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

In my part of San Francisco, I rarely hear Russian or Hebrew; I always hear Cantonese, Mandarin, Tagalog, Spanish, Japanese, and Vietnamese


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Spanish is Hartford's second language. More than 35% of Hartford's population speaks Spanish.

It is just a notch below official bilingual status, almost everything is also in Spanish.

Languages I tend to hear in this area are also: Portuguese, Polish, Vietnamese, Hindi (or some other Indian language), and Jamaican patois (okay, it's a dialect, but at times, it's like another language. :tongue2


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The main ones are Spanish, Hmong and Somali but there are several dozen others. 

I used to hear Quetchwa at work sometimes.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Auckland:

Mandarin, Taiwanese, Cantonese, Korean, Maori, any Pacific Island language.


----------



## BNE01 (Mar 29, 2008)

As per the 2006 census, in Brisbane it is:
1. Mandarin
2. Vietnamese
3. Cantonese
4. Italian
5. Samoan

Although, since then I would say the number of people of Indian decent has definitely increased and so you also hear the various Indian dialects pretty regularly.


----------



## Igsuonnimo (Apr 19, 2008)

*TAGALOG DIASPORA*

There's a *Manila Street* infront of Bugis Junction, Victoria Street in Singapore(right beside the InterContinental Hotel)


Kaya palang lakarin ang Manila Street hanggang _Lucky Plaza_.

*TAGALOG*


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Has to be Spanish hands down.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

In Los Angeles it really depends where you live, you can drive through multiple nations in a day. In general, Spanish is quite common everywhere in LA and sometimes you as the English speaker can feel like a foreigner, which isnt a bad experience, but an experience nonetheless. But its a very short drive to a a Korean world, a Cantonese world, Vietnamese, Armenian, Tagalog, Hindi, Arabic, Persian, and more. 

But on an every day basis, English and Spanish. You'd have to be tied to your bed to hear only english, and even then theres TV stations in many different languages.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

In the suburbs where I live, mostly Chinese, Spanish, and I think Hindi (Indian people speak it)


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

In my immediate area (King's Cross, London):

Somali, Bengali, Turkish, Polish most often

But you'll hear anything on the bus into town... I guess for London as a whole probably the most commonly heard tongues are Cantonese, Caribbean Patois, Polish (+ many other E European languages), Bengali, Punjabi, Hindi, Somali, Portuguese, Turkish, Arabic and numerous African languages like Yoruba, Hausa, Igbo, Ashanti etc.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nearly Every Day
1)Pakistani
2)Somalian
3)Polish

Oftenish
1)Indian
2)Chinease


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

I live in Sydney. On a walk home from work through the CBD I would hear: Chinese (I can't tell between Mandarin/cantonese/dialects), South-East Asian languages, Indian dialects, Arabic, Korean, French, Spanish, Japanese, German.

In the suburbs you would probably hear a lot of Italian and Greek.


----------



## shekelcounters (May 18, 2008)

In Memphis, it would be *Ebonics,*




*Merriam Webster* Defines as:

*"Black English" *




Main Entry: Black English 
Function: noun 
Date: 1969 
: a nonstandard variety of English spoken by some African-Americans —called also Black English vernacular 



The *Urban Dictionary *Defines it as:

ebonics 

The language of the gangstas and negroes. 
Ebonics: "Yo G, you frontin me?" 
English: "Excuse me, my peer, are you attempting to influence me to engage in a violent action with you?" 

Ebonics: "You gots to git those Benjamins so you cin git dat bling-bling fo yo ride" 
English: "You need to get money so that you can get expensive accessories for your car." 



and:


Ebonics is really the study of the rules applied to turn English into some uneducated sounding pseudo-language whose purpose is for the most part to insult and denigrate "******." Here is what I learned in Ebonics 1 : 
i) In any English word with a contraction, eliminate the apostrophe and any letters after it. 
1) Is it alright if I rollerskate through the campus ? 
English) Yes, it's alright 
Ebonics) It OK 
ii) In a word ending in "d," substitute "dt" or "oodt." 
English) That's all very fine... 
Ebonics) That all reeeal gooudt.... 
iii) In a word ending in "ore," eliminate everything after the first "o" and add an apostrophe. 
English) I won't tell you again, please shut the door. 
Ebonics) I ain tellin you no mo', shet de do' !! 
iv) For suffixes with 2 identical consonants followed by "er," eliminate the "er." 
English) That Negro was larger and was holding a pistol. 
Ebonics) Mah ***** was bigga had his fingah on yo' trigga. 
v) In general, most "er"s are dropped and replaced by "ah." 
English) Tower of Power 
Ebonics) Towah of Powah 
vi) However, in the case of a plural, "ers" is replaced by "az." 
English) Negroes 
Ebonics) *****z 
Now, a brief poem : 
They go my *****z all up in da hooudt, 
*****z be pimpin' just like dey shooudt, 
Leroy drive his Caddy right into a dee-itch 
'Cause his punk-ass homey is too much of a bee-itch 
Sistah on the pipe she hit on da stem 
Homeboy got his ass in jail ageein' 
Got me a supakool layin' in da free-idge 
*****z be flyin' high off'n da bree-idge 
***** fucked up, he high on dat sherm 
Bustin up a cap hey cuz got de germ 

*So you get the general idea... *



Memphis non-black residents have their own distortion of
"English" as well.



Is it a foreign language ?? indeed it is


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Definitely Spanish, with Polish coming in second.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

In New York, I would rank the following as most common:

1. Spanish
2. Chinese
3. Russian
4. Yiddish
5. Haitian Creole

I also hear lots of Arabic, Italian, Hindi, Polish, Ukranian, Hebrew and Korean, and some West African languages for which I am clueless.

In Mexico City, there's obviously less foreign language diversity and only English is common, but I have heard Chinese, Korean, Arabic, French and German.

As for domestic languages, I hear TONS of (Native) Indian languages, but I am clueless as to the languages.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Substructure said:


> At work, English and German. Sometimes Dutch as well.


In my case at work: german, italian, english, polish, farsi, arab, and sometimes spanish and dutch.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

shekelcounters said:


> In Memphis, it would be *Ebonics,*


Ebonics is NOT a separate language, not even close.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

^Absolutely right. 
First, it's not a language at all; it's slang. 
Second, it's slang that's native to the U.S. because it originated right here---so it's not in any way foreign. 
And, Shekelcounters: I find your "ebonics lessons" offensive. Please show some sensitivity in your posts. This thread is not meant as opportunity to poke fun at ethnic groups. :bash:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Turkish by far, then Slavic languages (sorry but I cannot say which language is what, since I have no knowledges but I guess Serbo-Croatian, Polish and Russian dominate), Italian, Greek, English, Arabic, Chinese (and other similar languages) and Persian, sometimes French, Hindi, Urdu etc.


----------



## lollapalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

There are a lot of foreign workers (mostly low-skilled) working here in Kuala Lumpur, so you'll hear a lot of Urdu, Bengali (Bangladesh), Nepali, Burmese and in particular, Indonesian. There is also a sizable number of africans here too.


----------



## j0nas (Oct 18, 2007)

urbanjim said:


> ^Absolutely right.
> First, it's not a language at all; it's slang.


It's not slang, it's a dialect.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Polish French Dutch Indian/pakistani


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

In my city, especially in the university where I go to, Korean and Hindi (or some other Indian language) is most heard of.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

English(tourists) then Kurdish by far, followed by Russian, Slavic languages, Arabic and Armenian.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

For Chicago and its suburbs, I would say this:

1. Spanish
2. Polish
3. Korean
4. Chinese
5. Russian

At least this is what I've heard most. What do you Chicago people think?


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

*Languages in Melbourne*

Because of who I work with and other companies in the same building, I hear Cantonese, Spanish, Japanese, Swedish and Hindi everyday.

Around Melbourne as a whole its probably various Chinese and Indian dialects, Vietnamese, Greek, Italian and Arabic. Also lots of Hebrew speakers in the part of town I live and hear Spanish, French and German almost everyday from tourists in summer.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

urbanjim said:


> Which non-native languages are most commonly spoken in your city or town?
> 
> In St Louis, MO, they would be Bosnian, Spanish, and Vietnamese.


in Póvoa de Varzim, Portugal it would be:
1.French
2.Chinese
3.Ukrainian
4.Spanish


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Since English is the only official language of Ontario, the most commonly spoken foreign language in Sudbury would be French. Well, actually, it's Canadian French, so I guess it isn't foreign. I don't know.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

In my city, Madrid, I hear Romanian, Arabic from Morocco, and Ukrainian. I think these are the main three.

And, although it is not a foreign language but a different accent, Spanish from Ecuador and Colombia since most inmigrants in Spain are from Ecuador.


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

1. (Broken) English (defacto a 2nd language in most larger Dutch cities and used when somebody doesn't speak Dutch; only a small % are native speakers)

2. Papiamentu (creole language from the Netherlands Antilles heavily based on Portuguese with some Dutch, English and Spanish influences)

3. Other (Turkish, Arabic, Polish, German and some languages I can't really classify except that they are not Indo-European)

Although Turks form the largest ethnic group in my city you don't hear the language as much as 15 years ago. The same goes for Arabic. Most have lived here for so long or where born here that they are often better (or actually perfect) at Dutch than at Turkish or Moroccan. I have heard from several young Turks that they only speak Turkish with their grandparents and family/friends in Turkey.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

In my city english is the most common foreign language, i heard it daily, but as long as my city has the largest chinese population in mexico, sometimes you listen at the street cantonese chinesse, not daily but sometimes.


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Arabic, Cantonese, Italian.

Native: mostly English, some French occasionally.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, english and french.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm in Manila right now. 

Other than Filipino and English the foreign language I've heard of since I was here are.

1) Korean
2) Hindi
3) Japanese
4) German


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> In my case at work: german, italian, english, polish, farsi, arab, and sometimes spanish and dutch.


I know Turkish was important in Germany but I didn't expect German to become a foreign language.


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

Spanglish is the lenguage of the future!!!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

UrbanSophist said:


> For Chicago and its suburbs, I would say this:
> 
> 1. Spanish
> 2. Polish
> ...


Polish by far. But then again I am from the diaspora, so it's only natural.  Next would be Spanish. These are the two biggest ones by a considerable margin. I'm from the SW part of the city. (Midway/Garfield Rigde/Archer Heights)

Typical scene in SW Chicago.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

In Madrid the most frequent are:

1) Romanian.
2) Portugues from Brazilian people (big community).
3) Chinese.
4) Arabic.

Then:

English.
Italian.
French.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting topic. Some are surprising to me, like the frequent mention of Romanian by Spaniards.

In my nieghborhood in Amsterdam (probably quite typical for Amsterdam as a whole):

1. English (by far most often heard: expats and tourists)

2. Slavic languages (mostly Polish, Bulgarian and Serbo-Croatian - construction workers, residents, shopkeepers)

3. Arabic (Moroccans, Iraqis, etc - residents, shopkeepers and mosque traffic)

4. Turkish (residents, shopkeepers)

In large parts of Central Amsterdam English has surpassed Dutch as the first language (expats and tourists). Often bar/restaurant menus are only available in English, and sometimes shop or restaurant staff don't speak Dutch.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

In my living area, I've heared a lot of other languages other than Cantonese. The following is ranked by frequency.

1) Tagalog (As there are many Filipino Workers)
2) English
3) Urdu and other Indian and Pakistani languages
4) Bahasa Indonesia
5) Thai
6) German
7) Japanese
8) French

There are also a lot of people speaking Mandarin, Teochew and other Chinese dialacts as well.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I hear a lot of Mandarin in Hong Kong nowadays.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

english...does ebonics count?


----------



## Adamovich-STHLM (Feb 2, 2008)

1.Spanish
2.Russian
3.Polish
4.Farsi
5.English


----------



## emathias (Feb 20, 2006)

ArchiTennis said:


> english...does ebonics count?


Well, I'd vote that either Eubonics or English would be the "foreign" language ... which do you hear more of?


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Adamovich-STHLM said:


> 1.Spanish
> 2.Russian
> 3.Polish
> 4.Farsi
> 5.English


Where is your city?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ArchiTennis said:


> english...does ebonics count?


Is the Ebonics movement still alive? I heard about it a number of years ago but it seems to have died down of late.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Is the Ebonics movement still alive? I heard about it a number of years ago but it seems to have died down of late.


I'll try and answer:

Ebonics isn't a movement, and yes, it's very much alive...It's a "form" of english spoken by African Americans (though that's sort of incorrect. To put it most simply, I would say it's spoken by poor people, and It crosses racial boundaries, especially in urban settings. Out in rural areas, probably not too much.).

"Ebonics" varies all over the country, literally from city to city and region to region, each having their own variations of speech patterns and slang, with some of it being pretty universal throughout the US.

It's not a separate language at all. If you speak english, you'll understand almost everything from most people who speak "ebonics" (unless english isn't your first language, in which case you may have trouble), with the exception of certain slang terms, and maybe an accent that makes it hard to get some stuff at first (like say a strong southern accent or something).

To try and sum it up: "Ebonics" is an informal, sometimes grammatically incorrect version of english, with lots of slang thrown in...

I tried, hopes that makes sense.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Chinese (cantonese mainly, or at least I guess) , Rumenian, Russian, Arabic, Bangladeshi, Brazilian Portuguese. plus some central Africa language full of distorted English terms.

Honestly, on some streets at certain times you cannot hear one word in italian for ten minutes or so.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkth said:


> In my living area, I've heared a lot of other languages other than Cantonese. The following is ranked by frequency.
> 
> 1) Tagalog (As there are many Filipino Workers)
> 2) English
> ...


I agree with this one. Though I find it surprising that you put Filipino no.1 and English no.2.


----------



## JamesWales (Feb 5, 2007)

Well where I am in Cardiff (capital of Wales) it's debatable what counts as a 'foreign' language-English or Welsh!?

Anyway, everyone speaks English so after that it's probably:

Polish
Welsh
Spanish
French.

The last two by virtue of students mainly.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Tulsa, Oklahoma: Though not a huge metropolis by far but just under 1 Million in metro Languages my ear has picked up on here are:
Cherokee
Spanish
Korean
Somali
Creole
Russian
Went to Tulsa Zoo last weekend and heard Polish, Arabic, Swedish as well.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> In Miami its *Spanish, Creole, Portugese, French*, and *Russian*. But Spanish is way on the top of that list down here.


To add to those I forgot to add *Italian* and *German*.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Perth, Australia: 
in order-
Italian
Mandarin
Cantonese
Vietnamese
Greek


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Netanya(Israel)
russian and french
Tel Aviv
english,french and russian
Ramat Gan
russian


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Here in Caracas you can hear Italian, Arabic, Portuguese, Chinese, English, German and French. *


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

In my neighborhood I hear korean, chinese, russian, spanish and italian the most--but i work in retail and i hear dozens of more languages i can't even identify every day.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

elgoyo said:


> Spanglish is the lenguage of the future!!!


And you are starting the rvolution by modifying the English orthography!!! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Frankfurt is represented by 180 nations! Plus local dialects of these people!!! That is a lot!!!


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

when im in school, I always hear this foreign language....

korean,mandarin,japanese,persian


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Stockholm nowadays:
Arabic, Somali, Tigrinya, Syriac, Amharic, Kurdish, Romany, Russian, Turkish, Polish, Serbo-Croatian, Persian, Pastho, Dari and lately also Romanian, Estonian, Baltic languages, Chinese and many Central Asian languages + Mongolian. 

That sums up the most heard foreign languages in the Greater Stockholm Area in the year 2008. 

We've got over 200 ethnicities, it's really multicultural.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Adamovich-STHLM said:


> 1.Spanish
> 2.Russian
> 3.Polish
> 4.Farsi
> 5.English


Maybe it depends where in Stockholm you live, but in general I wouldn't say that.

Most spanish-speaking have returned to their countries after the return of democracy and an improved economy.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

In Annandale, VA its Spanish and Korean.

In Northern Virginia in general, it would be Spanish, Arabic, Russian, Hindi/Urdu and Mongolian.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

In my neighborhood of Astoria in Queens, I hear as much Greek as English.


----------



## ek120 (Jan 7, 2008)

brightside. said:


> In Annandale, VA its Spanish and Korean.
> 
> In Northern Virginia in general, it would be Spanish, Arabic, Russian, Hindi/Urdu and Mongolian.


HMM... I went to high school in burke which alone had over a 300 Korean student body. most of the high schools in fairfax county from what I remember had a significant Korean student body count.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

1 - English
2 - Spanish
3 - German
4 - Japanese
5 - Polish/Italian


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

In MILAN: Spanish, Tagalog, Arabic, Chinese, Sinhalese, Romanian, Albanian, Ukranian, Polish, Portuguese/Brazil, Tigrinya, Bengali, French and Japanese.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

in Medellin, Colombia you would hear mostly English but German, French, italian, japanese are also heard.. I heard polish today (but it's very ramdom)


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

mark renton said:


> 1 - English
> 2 - Spanish
> 3 - German
> 4 - Japanese
> 5 - Polish/Italian


Nope! A friend of mine worked at Volkswagen near Curitba. She said it was horrible, that the only people who spoke english and German were her co-workers. She said English knowledges are very rare to find and German even less. 
She said that some of the people there had some Spanish lessons, but they learned a non-madrileno accent, more like the Argentinian, they say "sisha" or "sija" instead of "silya" ("silla") for chair.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

in Jakarta:
*English
*Korean
*Japanese
*various Chinese languages

CMIIW


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

in Tel Aviv - Tagalog, French, Russian & English...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Spanish, Chinese, Vietnemese in San Diego


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Top 5 foreign here would be English, Russian, Japanese, Korean, French - in that order. Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

In Barcelona the most spoken foreign language is clearly Spanish. Though it's not 100% foreign, the amount of Spanish you hear is directly proportional to the amount of immigrants from southern Spain a given zone received during the 50's, 60's and 70's, the amount of immigrants from elsewhere it's receiving now and the amount of tourists there are. So Spanish means foreigners. That justifies the inclusion.

English is a distant second... after that I'd say it's various forms of Arabic, Italian, various forms of Chinese, Eastern European languages, and very distantly French and Japanese.


----------

